# anonimous



## Leopold

I've seen in another forum that it is possible to show a list of guests indicating the place they come from. Something like: 
Guests: USA (5), China (2), Czech Rep. (1), Argentina (7)...
I know it is superflual, but gives a different look to all that mass of anonymous users...
I'm just asking whether this would be possible.
Thanks.

L.


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> I've seen in another forum that it is possible to show a list of guests indicating the place they come from. Something like:
> Guests: USA (5), China (2), Czech Rep. (1), Argentina (7)...
> I know it is superflual, but gives a different look to all that mass of anonimous users...
> I'm just asking whether this would be possible.
> Thanks.
> 
> L.





Leo, if you are talking about the forum I think... they did a poll there.  Maybe we can do the same here.


----------



## Leopold

A poll? Where? What for? ¿?

L.


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> A poll? Where? What for? ¿?
> 
> L.




I meant, that in a forum (an English one) I saw there was a poll just to survey the amount of people of each country.  You have to click for instance:
China- Spain- US- Other countries.  In this way you find out what percentage of the total amount of members belong to each country.


----------



## Benjy

Artrella said:
			
		

> I meant, that in a forum (an English one) I saw there was a poll just to survey the amount of people of each country.  You have to click for instance:
> China- Spain- US- Other countries.  In this way you find out what percentage of the total amount of members belong to each country.



art i think what hes suggesting is that on the bottom of the main forum page where you see the members online, that the guests be broken down by nation... which could be based on ip address's... i don't know how hard that would be to implement as i don't know any php/html :/


----------



## mkellogg

That would be cool to have, and probably a lot of work to impliment.

If the other forum uses Vbulletin like this one does, please PM me the link.  I might be able to get the code from them.

Mike


----------



## alc112

Excuse me all
But i don't find sense to do that
How many guest post here? they only look for something useful
Maybe that would be great to do  with the members.
Regads


----------



## Leopold

It would be a way of giving a more transparent perspective, I think. Usually there are much more guests online than registered users. Registered users can reflect the place where they live in their profile.
I know, as I said, it is superflual, but could make the forums more... motley (?).

L.


----------



## DDT

Leopold said:
			
		

> It would be a way of giving a more transparent perspective, I think. Usually there are much more guests online than registered users. Registered users can reflect the place where they live in their profile.
> I know, as I said, it is superflual, but could make the forums more... motley (?).
> 
> L.



I don't know...personally I would be identified as French for I live most time in Paris, but I'm Italian  ...and as soon as I'm back to Italy or travelling anywhere else (as I happen to do) I could be English, Spanish, German...
The forums would be motley, I agree, yet the information may be quite inaccurate...   

DDT


----------



## Leopold

It would be accurate, for it tells the place you are, not the place you were born...
Anyway I've talked to Mike and it seems it'd be hard to implement...

L.


----------



## supercrom

I think it would be very interesting to know where members come from, where they are now and (if possible) which of these countries (if) this user identifies the most.

*CROM

*P.S. It is anonymous non anonimous.


----------



## alc112

Conozco un foro de la misma apariencia a este en el cual los guest pueden poner su nombre cuando postean. Quizás podría servir.
Saludos


----------

